# Parlantes american vox



## huki (Nov 4, 2008)

amigos alguien sabe algo de estos parlantes ya que tengo dos son de 12" me los vendieron como que son de 150-200w(rms) en 8ohm mientras que en la pagina de la misma marca dicen que es de 400w(rms) por 8ohm ,pero lo que no entiendo es que en el parlante dicen 400w 4-8ohm.


----------



## maxep (Nov 9, 2008)

se que dentro de lo chino es de lo mejor.. contanos que tal anda?


----------



## emiliano17 (May 14, 2010)

Desde ya te digo que descartes que ese parlante sea de 400WRMS. Para mi es de 200WRms (a lo sumo).. Segun tengo entendido la marca es de lo mejor que viene "made in china", yo estoy decidiendo entre comprar esos o selenium.


----------



## detrakx (May 19, 2010)

Hola huki cual será el uso, hogareño, fiestas o armar un river a full ? 
a veces la potencia no es lo mas importante y menos en parlantes chinos que son mas que meros números. 
Yo por ahora probe unos drivers de 1" de la marca mencionada y comparado con otro driver generico en solo unos segundos me di cuenta que el amercian vox no iva (sonaba muy medioso) como el oido solo es una manera de analizar la realidad. utilicé un metodo muy conocido y actual   microfono / preamp + ampli / RTA amigo y aver que pasa. y efectivamente el driver no reproducia las altas frecuencias.

Ya no diras que es lo que tenes en mente, y te podremos dar algunas sujerencias. 
American Vox y selenium no son las unicas marcas del mercado. 
No te dejes llevar por lo que manejan los comerciantes. Busca por tu lado.
En el foro se ha hablado de varias marcas argentinas que andan bién y no tienen nada que envidiar a otras marcas importadas.

saludos.


----------



## emiliano17 (May 20, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Hola huki cual será el uso, hogareño, fiestas o armar un river a full ?
> a veces la potencia no es lo mas importante y menos en parlantes chinos que son mas que meros números.
> Yo por ahora probe unos drivers de 1" de la marca mencionada y comparado con otro driver generico en solo unos segundos me di cuenta que el amercian vox no iva (sonaba muy medioso) como el oido solo es una manera de analizar la realidad. utilicé un metodo muy conocido y actual   microfono / preamp + ampli / RTA amigo y aver que pasa. y efectivamente el driver no reproducia las altas frecuencias.
> 
> ...



No es que sean las unicas marcas del mercado, creo que tienen una excelente relacion precio/prestacion, y lo digo sin conocer mucho. 
Yo tengo unos driver roadstar RS-210D q responden de 600 a 1500hz, y otros driver RS-310D que dicen q responden de 1,5khz a 20khz y te aseguro que estos ultimos dejan mucho que desear en frecuencias altas, en realidad suenan parecido a los primeros.. jajaja, creo que el super tweeter es inevitable.. por otro lado tengo un super tweeter de la misma marca que "supuestamente" responde de 800hz a 15khz, y hace mejores agudos que el driver de la misma marca que dice que llega hasta 20khz, parece joda.. Yo habia comprado el driver que llega hasta 20khz justamente para no usar tweeter, pero evidentemente el super tweeter es necesario, asi que me meto el driver q compre en el bolsillo.. Irá sistema de 3 vias nomás jaa
Conclusion: tomar con pinsas las especificaciones de las marcas chinas.


----------



## detrakx (May 24, 2010)

emiliano, no era necesario el quote de toda la respuesta, el que siga el hilo que lea.
leyendo tu analisis subjetivo de los parlantes. 
Estoy de acuerdo con respecto a los datos mal proporcionados por los fabricantes mas aun chinos / económicos. 
Por otro lado los Drivers no solo dependen de una buena respuesta en F para que suene decente, también varia según la bocina aplicada. La bocina agrega su cuota de distorción, mejora la eficiencia , varia la respuesta en F.
O sea Amp. + distor + Eq. Que procesador ehhh 
el superTw por lo general tiene una terminacion en forma de pequeña bocina + la balita que funciona como corrector de fase. otros tipos tiene un pequeño reflector que fuciona similar a la balita y modifica el angulo de cobertura. Respecto a la cobertura el mismo caso se da en la bocina aplicada a los drivers.
Lo que tambien percibi de los SuperTW es que son muy eficientes y algunos casos ( que no me gustaron ) por su agresivo pico entre los 6khz y 8Khz en la que un hihat te perfora el craneo.
No los desmeresco para nada, al contrario tendria que sentarme a probar algunos y dejarlo bien ajustadito a ver que tal suena.
Una buena referencia que podes utilizar son los Tw de domo. Son dentro de todo accesibles al bolsillo y de un sonido decente. y buena respuesta en f.
Eso si son parlantes de poco manejo de potencia para uso hogareño en sistema Hi fi.
Vas a lograr mejor fidelidad que lo mencionado hasta ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## blackmix (Jun 30, 2010)

Yo tengo 2x8" @4ohm en unas cajitas "tipo" line array que estoy armando y los alimento con un ampli TDA7294. 
Suenan muy lindo, muy fuerte y claro y hasta ahora no los pude romper.


----------



## huki (Jul 7, 2010)

amigos les comento que los e probado con una potencia luxell lxp400 (200+200w en 4ohm y 120+120w en 8)y funcionan bien sin nimguna distorcion.¡pero cuando los puse con la potencia de 400w a maxima potencia se noto la distorcion,la potencia es 200w ampliable a 400w.


----------

